# Fall turkeys



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anybody busted there fall turkey yet? i have seen mine, but havn't gotten the shot yet.

Esox


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Got mine about opening weekend it was about 9in beard..... Wasnt bird i was aiming at... Got a three bearded turkey smallest beard is about 4in...to biggest about 11in... I got nervest and pulled when shot and got one to right a back from him... Got another tag and going after this bird...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

haven't got mine yet


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I could have filled my tags this weekend if I was using my shotgun. I barely missed one with my bow though. We didnt see many flocks but one large on with over 100 birds. Had a fun weekend, but was always just a little late or a little early.


----------

